# Diy Co2 ……………. Night Storage



## essabee (Oct 11, 2006)

Sorry that I am at it again. DIY CO2 produces 24 hours and we waste more than half the CO2, not saying the least adds our mite to the global warming.

As I intend to use CO2, and I am forced to use DIY/CO2, I am investigating the possibility of storage of the DIY/CO2 during the dark period of the aquarium. As a result I had earlier suggested adding a reservoir parallel to the supply line re: Diy----- Co2-----with Reservoir?

I have taken note of all the objections, added few of my own, rethought my approach, and come up with a NEW PLAN:-

DIY/CO2 generation side remains unchanged. The supply of DIY/CO2 goes not to the aquarium but to a sealed tank filled with water. The sealed tank has two pipes attached to it, one at the top and the other at the bottom. The pipe at the top receives water from a power head of a sponge filter and the bottom pipe returns the water to the aquarium. The volume of the sealed tank is equal to half the maximum volume of the DIY/CO2 I would wish to add to the aquarium. The power head of the sponge filter to be started with my light timers.

An improvement, the water from the power head is forced through sprayer nozzles attached to the inside of the sealed tank.


----------



## TNguyen (Mar 20, 2005)

If I were you, I wouldn't bother going through all the headache. Just inject in 24/7 with diy method. Thanks for being caution about global warming but I doubt the little amount of co2 being create will cause more global warming.  If you want control then go with pressurized co2 with a solenoid valve. But if you must go with your plan and help prevent global warming. Good Luck!

From across the world,
Thanh


----------



## eklikewhoa (Jul 24, 2006)

I second that, no need to waste your time and effort for all that and if you feel that it's needed then go pressurized.


----------



## essabee (Oct 11, 2006)

I would beg to disagree with both of you. I am not trying to prevent the addition to the global warming only. The entire process would be acting as a diffuser for the DIY/CO2 and also double (or more, depending upon the lights out period) the DIY/CO2 production.


----------



## wiste (Feb 10, 2006)

I am not sure I understand. Perhaps a diagram would help.
My understanding:
The CO2 accumulates in the sealed tank overnight. The pump turns on at the beginning of the day. Turning on the pump would send a surge of CO2 rich water into the tank. Would this potentially raise the tank to dangerous CO2 levels when turning on the pump initially?


----------



## TNguyen (Mar 20, 2005)

Nothing wrong with disagreeing.  My put on global warming was a bit much. I'm kinda curious. What size tank is this for? Just saying it might not be worth the trouble that's all.

Thanh


----------



## essabee (Oct 11, 2006)

wiste said:


> I am not sure I understand. Perhaps a diagram would help.
> My understanding:
> The CO2 accumulates in the sealed tank overnight. The pump turns on at the beginning of the day. Turning on the pump would send a surge of CO2 rich water into the tank. Would this potentially raise the tank to dangerous CO2 levels when turning on the pump initially?


You are very right. I gave the empirical outline of what I am going to build. I know I have to do certain additions.

1) If I am going to keep the entire gadget and the DIY/CO2 under the aquarium, I will have to put a non-return valve (one you would use on air-line but only reversed) to stop the DIY/CO2 from rising to the aquarium.

2) I cannot use the entire flow from the power-head of the sponge filter, however small, I would be using only a 6mm tube leading from the power-head and the rest of the water stays in the aquarium being released through a stop-cock and submerged spray bar. The tightening of the stop-cock would allow me some control of the flow through the sealed tank.

A slow flow will allow DIY/CO2 rich water to enter in the morning and throughout the day the DIY/CO2 would get to the aquarium steadily reducing in quantity as the CO2 rich overnight water is diluted.

Sorry TNguyen, I believe we all have a right to disagree, only where we listen to the other's point of view and his requirements. I live in a place where CO2 refill is impossible to get locally and getting the rest of the pressurized gadgets are too expensive and uselessly going to tax me for refills, I think I made it clear in my first post.

The most lighted of my several aquariums is a 250g. it gets 4 hours of sunlight from the aquarium top in the morning and the plants do pearl. I am going to use my gadget for it.


----------



## mulligan (Dec 30, 2006)

You could just stick with the gas form of storage. Store it in a bag that expands under pressure using a check valve to control the direction of co2 gas flow (think inflatable raft on a smaller scale), then bleed it back into the tank with a needle valve and bubble counter when enough is accumulated.

Just a thought. I have no Idea if this would work. 

BTW, I think its neat that you are thinking outside the box on this and the other yeast thread.


----------



## essabee (Oct 11, 2006)

Got it right! How simple can it be!

A slotted 1/2" pipe at the bottom of 20L plastic can (the Sealed Tank) under 4'' thick sponge. The slotted pipe connected to the venturi of the power-head of the sponge filter in the aquarium with a 6mm PVC pipe. The top pipe connected to the aquarium with a no-return air-line valve to retain the DIY/CO2 in the sealed tank. The power-head wired with my aquarium lights. 4 staggered 5L plastic cans of DIY/CO2 connected in series to the sealed tank.


----------

